# Yellow woodlouse from Dundee in April



## davholla (May 16, 2016)

I have never seen a yellow woodlouse before, sadly it didn't want to stay very still but I got these.
Any ID?  From Dundee



EF7A7056yellowwoodlouse by davholla2002, on Flickr





EF7A7066yellowwoodlouse by davholla2002, on Flickr

Definitely the most unique photo I have taken all year (in that I have only seen one of these)


----------

